# Matt's First Rule Of K9 Training........



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Rulle #1: When the decoy goes down.... protect his head.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, yes that is a pretty important one isnt it.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Matt, where is the video footage of that happening?? We could use it for educational purposes...ya ya thats it! :^o


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Look on the bright side, I'd say that dog wasn't equipment fixated.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Do ya count it as a bite if the decoy can still smile? 
Course he's probably thinking about the cool new chick magnet he just got!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like a Delaware tick bite to me...more teeth or blood more pain.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol no… there is no video, thank goodness (I’m sure I screamed at some point).

Bob… the really cool “chick magnet” scar goes from the forehead to the cheek, passing over the eye socket! But you have to be able to say it came from a knife fight or a cage fighting match to realy impress the girls!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Lol no… there is no video, thank goodness (I’m sure I screamed at some point).
> 
> Bob… the really cool “chick magnet” scar goes from the forehead to the cheek, passing over the eye socket! But you have to be able to say it came from a knife fight or a cage fighting match to realy impress the girls!


Hell, I got a great scar from one of my older sisters that got me a lot of attention in high school. 
"There was this really big guy guy with a cue stick....." :lol: :lol:


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Okay Matt, it looks like it has dirt all around it....are you sure that's a fang mark or maybe the dog just rolled you in the dirt.  Either way, it's a good story!


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

One thing about a head bite... It sounds like someone thumping a watermelon. \\/


----------

